# ISO; Travel trailer



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone on here has a Travel Trailer for sale. I am looking for on that is towable with 1/2 ton pickup or under the 8000 GVWR. 

Thanks


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Good place to look:
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

The craiglist is NOT my trailer the pictures are but this is the exact same model.

http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/5714416559.html

The trailer is in good but deer camp condition. Meaning its accumulted a bunch of "stuff" that I've zero inclination to get rid of. The trailer has pots, pans, bedding and all kinds of stuff you'd need at a deer lease.

The floor, AC, and most everything is good. There is a light leak that I never worried about around the seal on the slide. Isn't a huge issue but someone would want to fix it eventually. The tires need replacing but they made it from Victoria to Houston without an issue. I'm sure there are other odds and ends that could use some repair but the trailer is in good condition and way better then the average deer lease trailer. I could probably spend around $500 and get it to similar condition as the trailer in the craigslist add.

But I want it gone and don't want to mess with it. So $5k OBO as is. I'm willing to do a partial trade if you have a high end Swaro spotting scope that is HD, a super nice custom rifle or ask never know what I want.

If i take the time to fix it I'll ask more

I have the title and Cash will sway me . . . .OBO


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i just started posting it

don't misunderstand all it needs is a really good cleaning and some new tires and it's ready to roll.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Found a trailer and looking forward to trying it out. 
26ft Summerland

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Im looking for pretty much the same thing, no use in starting a new thread. Hope the OP doesn't mind seeing how he already found what he was looking for. If anyone knows of anything feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

I found some others on Craigslist, I will see if I can find the links


----------

